# 20 Zoll Laufräder Eingebau, welche Speichen?



## VR6 (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Ich möchte jetzt doch selber Laufräder bauen und habe mir das rausgesucht:

*Kinlin Nb-R 406mm 245gr., 20-Loch*
*Novatec X-Light Road Hinterradnabe 20L schwarz 239g*
*Novatec X-Light Road Vorderradnabe schwarz 20L*
*Novatec Schnellspanner Set Rennrad schwarz*

Aber welche Speichenlänge brauche ich da jetzt?
Wollte 3 mal kreuzen, oder reicht 2?


----------



## Roelof (22. Mai 2016)

Vorne radial, hinten 2 fach reicht. Die Schnellspanner würd ich überdenken. Bei Planet x gibts Titanspanner mit Carbonhebeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Mai 2016)

Mit nur 20 Speichen wird 3x schwierig werden...

Speichenspec fehlt.


----------



## VR6 (24. Mai 2016)

Also 2x, ok!

Aber Welche Speichen?


----------



## Roelof (24. Mai 2016)

Ich würde zu Sapim Race oder Cx Rays greifen... ;-)


----------



## VR6 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mir die D-Light ausgesucht! Die Anderen schaue ich mir gleich mal an 
Speichenlänge berechne ich erst wenn die Naben eingetroffen sind! Sollten morgen kommen 

Nächste Frage,
Nippel!
Alu? Messing? Hexagonal? Polyax?
Brauche ich bei Kinlin Felgen diese Nippelscheibchen?


----------



## Roelof (24. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme ausschließlich Sapim Polyax Nippel. Du brauchst keine Nippelscheiben.


----------



## VR6 (24. Mai 2016)

Und ich habe keine geösten Felgen, ich nehme Messing.
Zur Speichenlänge melde ich mich dnn nochmal 
Danke!


----------



## Roelof (24. Mai 2016)

Und warum greifst du zu Messing?


----------



## VR6 (24. Mai 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Und warum greifst du zu Messing?



* Speichennippel*
Speichennippel werden zumeist aus vernickeltem Messing hergestellt. Dies ist eine gute Materialwahl, da in Messing sehr genaue Gewinde geschnitten werden können und Messingnippel nicht so leicht festkorrodieren.

Für Leichtgewicht- und Hochleistungslaufräder gibt es auch Aluminiumnippel. Sie sparen ein klein wenig Gewicht und sind sehr zuverlässig, wenn man sie richtig benutzt. _Aluminiumnippel dürfen nur mit Felgen verwendet werden, die um die Löcher herum ein anders Material haben als Aluminium selbst (geöste Felgen). Aluminium auf Aluminium kann zu einer chemischen Reaktion führen, die die Nippel unbeweglich macht. _

Quelle:
http://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Laufradbau#Wie_viele_Speichen.3F

Oder meinst du das ist Quatsch?


----------



## Roelof (24. Mai 2016)

Gilt imho für billige, weiche Alunippel. 

Ich hab schon viele Notube Felgen aufgespannt, die sind auch ungeöst. Und ich hab noch nie was anderes als Alunippel verbaut. Wenn du die entsprechend vorbereitest (klassisch zB mit Leinöl, aber Achtung wegen Baumwollfetzen!) reibt sich die Beschichtung auch nicht ab. Besonders nicht bei der für Kinder sinnvollen eher niedrigeren Speichenspannung.

Benutz mal die Sufo, Felix hatte dazu mal einen Thread, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VR6 (25. Mai 2016)

So, Speichenlänge

VR
Einbaumaß 100mm
Abstand Nabenmitte-Flansch L:34 R:34mm
Lochkreis 33mm
Speichen 20
Felge 387mm
Kreuzungen 2
Nippellänge 14mm

Links 189,8mm (194)
Rechts 189,8mm(194)

HR
Einbaumaß 130mm
Abstand Nabenmitte-Flansch L:38 R:17mm
Lochkreis L43,5mm R51mm
Speichen 20
Felge 387mm
Kreuzungen 2
Nippellänge 14mm

Links 189,5mm(194)
Rechts 185,8mm(190)

Die Werte in Klammer sind vom Sapim Speichenrechner!
Die anderen von Speichenrechner.de

Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo! 

Miss bevor du bestellst bitte nochmals die 130mm Einbaubreite hinten nach - der Scott Scale Junior ist ja ein MTB-Rahmen und deswegen sollte der eigentlich 135mm EBB haben, auch wenn er nur Felgenbremsen aufnimmt. Wenn das wirklich 130mm EBB sind, rechne ich dir gleich nochmal drüber...


----------



## Roelof (27. Mai 2016)

Verratest du uns noch, welche Naben das sind? und wie schwer?


----------



## VR6 (31. Mai 2016)

Ja es ist eine 130mm. Gewichte reiche ich nach. Die Daten von Sapim scheinen nicht zu stimmen, Spechen sind gut 4mm zu lang... Oder habe ich einfach was falsch gemacht?!

Naben sind Novatec X-light!


----------



## Roelof (31. Mai 2016)

Man (ich) erkenne das nur recht schlecht am Bild, aber es schaut so aus, als hättest du falsch eingefädelt. Im Felgenbett sollten ja immer l,r,l,r Speichen aufeinander treffen. Du hast glaub ich l,l,r,r eingefädelt.

Am Handy sind die Fotos aber leider recht klein. Sieht das noch jemand?


----------



## Roelof (1. Juni 2016)

@VR6 am PC seh ich da eventuell noch etwas. Die sich überkreuzenden Speichen sollten sich für mehr Stabilität auch wirklich überkreuzen. Also die Speiche auf der Nabeninnenseite soll am höchsten Kreuzungspunkt nach außen gelegt werden, die kreuzende Speiche auf der Nabenaußenseite soll nach innen wandern. Sonst hast du ein schlechteres Ergebnis als bei radialer Speichung... 

Ich darf dir eventuell diesen Thread im Bikeboard.at nahelegen. Mein Glück war, dass ich dieses Handwerk dort vor Ort habe lernen dürfen - während der strenge Meister auf die Finger geschaut hat. Ein wahrer Meister seiner Zunft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

